# Caution- use a bow stringer!!!!



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Yesterdays victim*

Well were do I start? I know better and even Mr. Ron Laclair warned me but I still started unstringing my old recurve with the push pull method. I mean it was a light poundage (30 to 40lbs) and I was always careful to pull straight back as to not twist the limbs. I've always used a stringer on my heavier bows but started geting lazy on the lower weight ones. Anyway tonight I was going to unbrace my bow and I still had my tab on and it was against my palm making a nice slippery surface to slip off the bow and almost took my I out.I'm really lucky that I did'nt loose my eye it was a direct hit to the eyelid and eyeball didn't hit any bone. I fell to the floor and the first thing my left eye saw was a bow stringer under me on the floor. I thought my exploded and I could feel fluid in my hands but luckly it was only blood. At first I couldn't see but a pin hole out of that eye but after awhile it has come around and I think I'll have full vision again but I can't really open it now to tell. Well I'll quit rambling on I just thought everyone could use a good reminder. 10 stitches and real lucky I still have an eye. Oh and the Bows ok! case I scared anyone. lol


----------



## trentcur (Feb 26, 2009)

:dead: ugh- Good to keep in mind!


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I've made my own stringer but before that I've used the ole, lower limb against my left ankle, my right leg through the opening of the bow & string & then I use my right palm to push against the upper limb till there is enough slack to release the string from the nock.

Has worked for years but I understand the need for a stringer, tis why I made mine.


----------



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*reminder*

I usually use my stinger, but occasionaly I don't. I'd forgotten the lesson I'd gotten when I got my bow, but I now remember being told to turn your head while doing it. I know with my luck it wouldn't just be a black eye.


----------



## 22lyons (Jul 30, 2007)

sdpeb1 said:


> Well were do I start? I know better and even Mr. Ron Laclair warned me but I still started unstringing my old recurve with the push pull method. I mean it was a light poundage (30 to 40lbs) and I was always careful to pull straight back as to not twist the limbs. I've always used a stringer on my heavier bows but started geting lazy on the lower weight ones. Anyway tonight I was going to unbrace my bow and I still had my tab on and it was against my palm making a nice slippery surface to slip off the bow and almost took my I out.I'm really lucky that I did'nt loose my eye it was a direct hit to the eyelid and eyeball didn't hit any bone. I fell to the floor and the first thing my left eye saw was a bow stringer under me on the floor. I thought my exploded and I could feel fluid in my hands but luckly it was only blood. At first I couldn't see but a pin hole out of that eye but after awhile it has come around and I think I'll have full vision again but I can't really open it now to tell. Well I'll quit rambling on I just thought everyone could use a good reminder. 10 stitches and real lucky I still have an eye. Oh and the Bows ok! case I scared anyone. lol



thanks for teaching me something....at your expense


----------



## Gurn (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I to get lazy and dont use a stringer sometimes.
NO MORE!!


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

UGH!! Tough break!
I'm guilty as well. I get lazy and like a big dummy, don't even bother to use the stringer. This is a great reminder for sure. I know I've had that tip near my eye and inside my comfort zone more than once. Every time I did it I couldn't help but think of those pictures I saw. It only takes one slip.....


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

What's a stringer??? :embara:


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

You must not be a trad shooter. Here check out this vid, it'll explain everything. A stringer does just that, it helps you string the bow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQva0lgRb6E


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

I have one, I have shot it quite a bit, back in the day, but I always did this the dumb way apparently. lol.


Vid comments. That guy cheats. He was using a kids bow. There is no way i could do that with my bow. It would end up owning my arse.

PS: I, and Mine are used lightly in this. It is actually my dad's, But there is no way he will be using it any time in the near future, more likely ever again.
I'm just waiting for a good day to ask him if I can have it. lol. Maybe when I get some more time and money laying around. I like shooting with that bow. Its just more fun. I'm thinking of taking it bowfishing this year.


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree 100%. They make great bowfishing bows.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

The push/pull method is nothing more than a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## trad-hunter (Oct 16, 2008)

Ouch! That had to hurt! I always use a stringer with my recurves but I never do with my longbow. Maybe I will start though!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Night Wing said:


> The push/pull method is nothing more than a disaster waiting to happen.


It's been around for hundreds of years...

...recurves are the eye-killers!!!!!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

*More pictures?*

Anybody have any more graphic pictures of injuries sustained from not using a stringer?

I'm making a powerpoint presentation for my youth group on how and why to use a stringer and these will really help "drive the point home" :lol3: so to speak.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I remember reading what seemed like a credible story in an archery forum. The poster was telling of someone (a relative, I think) who had died using push pull. The individual was stringing a light recurve, it slipped, the tip hit him right at the temple and, IIRC, sent a shard of bone into his brain and killed him. I read that something like 5 years ago but I haven't been able to find the post. I read it on some forum other than AT. It would be a good incident to track down and verify.


----------



## lasportsman2 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Stringer*

Glad i leave my Black Widow strung up......OUCH!!!!!


----------



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*here is link to another*



SandSquid said:


> Anybody have any more graphic pictures of injuries sustained from not using a stringer?
> 
> I'm making a powerpoint presentation for my youth group on how and why to use a stringer and these will really help "drive the point home" :lol3: so to speak.


http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?forum=23&threadid=190002&messages=51&CATEGORY=5

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?forum=23&threadid=184472&messages=41&CATEGORY=9

There's another one I didn't post here on one of these threads. There are also more than a few stories of others recounting their stories of not recovering full use of their eye. There is also mention of the guy who was killed when tip entered his eye. The guy in the second pic I posted was told the only thing that may have saved his eye was he was wearing glasses and they deflected the tip just enough.

I think it's a good idea for a youth group presentation. When I saw these pics I thought about all the new archers I see coming to this site that just went out and got a bow and could put their eyes in danger. -Steve


----------



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

lasportsman2 said:


> Glad i leave my Black Widow strung up......OUCH!!!!!


wonder why they call those bows "black widows" hehehe.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

jetthelooter said:


> wonder why they call those bows "black widows" hehehe.


If I ever run out of arrows it is good to know I could take out a wild boar by tricking it into unstringing my bow using push-pull method...er, or maybe if I could just stalk close enough to dry fire the limb tips into its head...


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

For S&G's


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i must whipe the dust off my stringer so and use it


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

push, pull with a recurve is just an accident waiting to happen..
if no stringer I would rather do the "step through" for a recurve
I string my longbows with the push/pull method, not my recurves.


----------



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

tpoof said:


> push, pull with a recurve is just an accident waiting to happen..
> if no stringer I would rather do the "step through" for a recurve
> I string my longbows with the push/pull method, not my recurves.


im just too paranoid not to use my stringer. just cuz they havent got you yet doesnt mean they arent plotting...


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

And of one is caught without a proper stringer, there is always this method, which works with a simple loop of cord or webbing:

(From the free FITA coaching manual):


----------



## brownt (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi, I would like to put one of these images in a book on archery, in the safety section. Are any of the pictures of you, and would I be able to use it please

regards
Tim


----------



## brownt (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi, how did your eye recover?

I would like to put your picture in a book on archery, in the safety section. Would I be able to use it please

regards
Tim


----------



## StormDragon (Aug 9, 2013)

Those pics remind me of back tension compound shooters when things go wrong.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

My dryad has some pretty decent hooks so I have gravitated towards a stringer now but when I got started and got coached, I was taught to do that push/pull method but they were clear to always look away. 
Longbows I always do it that way and always look away. Those pics bring it home though, pretty nasty!


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

It's easy for me... I never learned how to do the push pull method, so I always use a stringer


----------



## slalomnorth (Dec 9, 2016)

Yikes, ouch!


----------

